# For those of you using multiple messengers...



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

you should give Digsby a try. It streamlines all of your messengers in one place and helps keep you from having to have multiple things open at once. The one major messenger it doesn't have available for integration is Skype. Hope this helps some of you out who might not of heard of it before! 

http://www.digsby.com/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of any that do have Skype?


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

I personally use Trillian. Keeps them all in one spot, like that program I'd imagine.

Always good to streamline though. One program that does the work of three


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Does anyone know of any that do have Skype?



not that I've found yet. Skype is kinda its own beast compared to most other messengers.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

I personally don't use all of those.

Because my friend list is too huge.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

I only use AIM, but I still prefer the aesthetics of Trillian because AIM is incredibly annoying.


----------



## dresil (Apr 23, 2010)

I also use Trillian, because signing into three different programs is annoying as hell.  I have trouble enough as it is signing into one.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 23, 2010)

One IM and Skype is good enough.


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't even use IM...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

I use and love Trillian. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> you should give Digsby a try. It streamlines all of your messengers in one place and helps keep you from having to have multiple things open at once. The one major messenger it doesn't have available for integration is Skype. Hope this helps some of you out who might not of heard of it before!
> 
> http://www.digsby.com/



I have always refused to use something like this because I have friends that use things like pigdin and that doesn't support webcam. And I have skype aswell so it is of no use to me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Pidgin :V


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

On a totally related note..
I don't use messangers.
Waste of time.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Miranda IM. Very light weight program that doesn't annoy me.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Pidgin, because I'm a Linuxfag and pidgin comes with my OS (Linux Mint x64).

Also, pidgin is cross platform, so like some other messengers, I can use my aim and msn accounts at the same time.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I use and love Trillian. I've never had a problem with it.


I have problems sending/receiving files with mine :\ Errors out usually.

Other than that though, no problems.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Adium, mostly since it's a mac program and it uses everything including skype.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 23, 2010)

I started using Trillian not too long ago.  it's capable of doing everything I was hoping it would.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Does anyone know of any that do have Skype?



A lot of people use Skype. I personally use it every day.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A lot of people use Skype. I personally use it every day.



I think he was referring to a program like Digsby or Trillian that is compatible with Skype.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Trillian.  Works for me the way I need it to, except the IRC is a jumpy fuck every once in a while.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Digsby and it's awesome.  Unfortunately a Linux version is still under development.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

I"m good with my 3 messengers being open :V


----------



## Issashu (Apr 24, 2010)

Yo could also benefit from ebuddy 

As for skype messenger, don't think there is or will be anytime soon. From what I remember skype is very protective of its own code  and doesn't allow 3rd party programs to connect to the chat.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 24, 2010)

I also use Trillian but i use pro cause you get to use plugins which are useful plus other features. But it also helps a lot with IRC which trillian has.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 24, 2010)

I use Pidgin. It's got plugins for XFire, Skype (requires Skype to be running, but logs conversations and keeps contacts in your main list), Facebook IM, etc, along with standard support for MSN, AIM, YIM, ICQ, XMPP, etc. It also has a number of other useful plugins to add functionality and so on. It's got a similar interface to Digsby (apparently), and it's cross-platform and open source. Under Linux, it has webcam/microphone support, but that hasn't made its way into Windows yet.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Mar 19, 2011)

pretty sure there aren't any that can do skype because of the fact that skype likes to keep their codes private, and the few developers who are allowed to write applications with skype have to sign non disclosure agreements. i think it has to do with the encryption audio and video codecs being developed and owned by skype itself  so everything is "in house"


----------



## Taralack (Mar 19, 2011)

reported for necro


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

Necroclose


----------

